# Proper tire pressure



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I know this will be everyones opinion, but much appreciated.. I just installed 34"x11.5" Ridge Grappler tires. Max says 80psi. Wat would you guys recommend for pressure while plowing? I want to add some weigh in back as ballast, and plow is 8' BOSS super duty.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

I go w/ 68-70lbs yr. round. Rotate tires @ 6000 m. even wear is a must.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

thats great, thanks, but not what i asked. I DO run 70 psi year round as well...but the question was what to run while plowing.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

tooch420 said:


> thats great, thanks, but not what i asked. I DO run 70 psi year round as well...but the question was what to run while plowing.


Run at the Max PSI while loaded. The tires tell you how much weight it can hold, which the max weight is at the max psi. So 80 psi


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

tooch420 said:


> thats great, thanks, but not what i asked. I DO run 70 psi year round as well...but the question was what to run while plowing.


I run 72psi year 'round, plow on or off


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a 2004 3500 Dually, and run all 6 tires at MAX 80 PSI.
All year round. But its best to run your tires at MAX psi when Loaded, that's running your tires at their maximum design capability to handle the load.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

80 in front, 65-70 rear with counterweight/salt etc in bed/ no plow 65 front 60 rear, if empty all the time(less than 500#s in bed


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tooch420 said:


> I know this will be everyones opinion, but much appreciated.. I just installed 34"x11.5" Ridge Grappler tires. Max says 80psi. Wat would you guys recommend for pressure while plowing? I want to add some weigh in back as ballast, and plow is 8' BOSS super duty.


What's the wheel width? To narrow of a wheel you'll have excessive sidewall budge and would want to run max psi when loaded.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

thank you all for the input, I'm gonna fill em up tomorrow. We have blizzard tomorrow night and will be out for a while. Be safe all!


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Now just to clarify, thats MAX PSI when cold? Because obviously when the tires heat up from extended use they will expand.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tooch420 said:


> Now just to clarify, thats MAX PSI when cold? Because obviously when the tires heat up from extended use they will expand.


Yes........ cold just like it says on the sidewall.


----------



## Hoshiwaa15 (Jan 4, 2017)

I run 33's at 55psi year round on a 3/4 ton crew cab. Now if I had, say a 1 ton dump I would run those at 80psi. You just don't need to run them at max psi unless you're going to be using max load capacity. 

For instance if you look on your door jam for it will tell you your recommended psi for stock size tires. My stock tire size was a 265 and recommended was 60 in the front and 70 in the rear. I couldn't imagine putting 80 psi in my tires for what I do, every little crack on the road would feel like the grand canyon.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

i understand that, but that was recommended without a plow hooked on it.


----------

